# If you had to pick one thing???



## twistertail (Dec 29, 2009)

What would it be?  If you could only smoke one thing for the rest of your life what would it be?  I've tried a lot of different things over the last 2 and half years since I've joined the site but the one thing I always seem to compare everything else to is pulled pork!  I've done maybe 20 or so and they are just so easy to do and always taste great, I can eat pulled pork for 4 or 5 days and not get tired of it.  So if I had to pick just one thing it'd be an easy choice for me, pulled pork!!  I've still got a lot of things to try so maybe I'll find something else or maybe I wont, but I'll have a good time doing it!


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

Dutch's beans .... yum yum!


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 29, 2009)

Salmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 29, 2009)

Pizza


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Brisket, cuz you get burnt ends too


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, if I can only smoke one thing for the rest of my life...........



Dave


----------



## rickw (Dec 29, 2009)

Ribs......


----------



## falconrod (Dec 29, 2009)

For longevity purposes, 'cuz half this stuff you guys smoke should be served with a side dish of angioplasty and a Cypher Stent, I'd have to go with brined chicken on a slow smoke.  Even then my cardiologist would cringe at the sodium intake, but hey, (can't wait to do my first Fatty)...


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 29, 2009)

Would have to be salmon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 29, 2009)

That is a tough question, It would be between Brisket and Sausage,  I guess Sausage would win because PORK FAT RULES...


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 29, 2009)

A fattie with brisket,ribs,fish,chicken,sausage all rolled up!
That way I can take it apart an still have everything.LOL


----------



## twistertail (Dec 29, 2009)

I think you might be onto something!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

I like etcher's idea too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I had to pick just one... it would probably be beef ribs.

(or king crab, or brisket)


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess out of everything I'd miss pork ribs the most...they're always good and you can make them so many different flavors they never get old.


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 29, 2009)

I think this deserves a poll.

For me - BB ribs hands down.


----------



## fired up (Dec 29, 2009)

Bacon ftw!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 29, 2009)

Several thing pop to mind, In no particular order.

1. Ribs
2. A whole Cow
3. The Heavyweight Champion of the world. ( man the money would just roll in )
4. Ribs
5. The paid up mortgage on my house
6. Fatties
7. Ribs
8. My Sisters in law over a hot fire ( there are 5 of them, all meddlers ).
9. Osama bin Laudin
10. Ribs
11. A pig
12. My ex over a slow fire
13. A bag of weed and 0H yes perhaps some Ribs
14. An Elk
15. The tires on an Elenor Shelby Supersnake.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

This gets my vote too!!


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 29, 2009)

OK - who will be the first one to try this?  It's inevitable.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 29, 2009)

This is my answer.    good one GnuBee.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 29, 2009)

Ribs, but like etcher1's idea also.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Prime Rib if I haven't smoked and ate my own weight in it I will have soon enough because I still smoke it as much as I can.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey, this isn't fair.  I'm too new to this site to have tried all the possibilities.  I'm doing a brisket later this week, heck, I might like it better than "salmon" (although, that's going to be tough to beat).  Then there's all the sausages yet to be contemplated.  Dutch's Beans, man they look good.  It's just so, STRESSFUL!!!!  How about settling for a food group?  I choose MEAT!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 30, 2009)

That's like asking me "which is your favorite kid?"  Tough question, depends on my mood.


----------



## meateater (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm with you on this but "BABY BACKS RULE"


----------



## carpetride (Dec 30, 2009)

1.5 lb BB's.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 30, 2009)

Spareribs.  Hands down my favorite.  Everthing else bein a close 2nd course!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 31, 2009)

That made my day Dave.
Not only a great show and a great song but a good message as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






As for only one thing...That's tough.
I think I would have to agree with MeatHunter that it would be brisket because that is how you get those delicious, melt in your mouth crunch tasty smoky little pieces of Heavenly goodness they call Burnt Ends.
Would it count if I did pastrami since it is still a brisket just cured?
Sure I love burnt ends but I equally love pastrami bites...


----------



## ol' smokey (Dec 31, 2009)

Ribs for me.


----------



## chris540 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, Tough one.

I would go with Pulled Pork.

Chris


----------



## mmmsmoke (Dec 31, 2009)

Spare ribs... I like that smoky fat.

mackerel is good; but then again, so is salmon.

... and yes, it is a lot like asking which is your favorite kid ...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 31, 2009)

Smoked Meatloaf... They are just that good!


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pulled pork for me.. I cook it into so much other stuff. Even use it in place of bacon in recipes.


.


----------

